# I was shocked



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I remember Bill Hays telling me that He shoots for a short period of time, and then does something else. I need to remember that since always supposed to be somewhere else. This was funny when I realized what happened. I couldn't see the pink dot after a few shots???????????????? I walk up and the dot was gone.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks like you might need a stronger dot!
I also shoot to win. My goal is always a bullseye on the first shot. If I get it I'll stop and go do something else, then maybe come back later for another go at it. If I miss the first two shots I'll go for one more. If I miss that one then I reflect. I will shoot until I'm tired when on walks through the forest. I think I get restless with long target shooting sessions.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shootn Tag!


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Now you can reuse the dot. :rofl: Great shot :bowdown:

I try to have a morning secession and then an evening secession. I always plan on two so if miss one then i still get to shoot. Verses if I plan on only shooting in the evening and something comes up then i miss out, and if I dont then I get two. Sometimes ill shoot poorly in the morning but learn what I was doing wrong and shoot well in the evening.

Most importantly I only shoot if I want to. I dont make myself do it so it dosnt become a chore,homework,or like a job. I also use it as motivation, so I tell myself if I trim the weeds in the yard then I can shoot after but not until I weed wap.

Its also a form of stress relief/anger management, and meditation. :screwy:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Great shooting Tag :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I hardly ever shoot paper. So I don't get bored shooting a can. I use my dogs food cans they last for awhile without being completely destroyed. Love a Target that keeps on kicking while it takes a licking.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice shot TAG!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I seem to remember TreeFork shooting a playing card target that was wrapped in clear tape to help extend the life of the card. In fact I believe he shot 52 cads in a row. I’ve taped playing cards and used them for targets.


----------

